
AI added to the curriculum for doctors-to-be - vo2maxer
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-019-0648-3
======
1_over_n
Paywalled :)

~~~
vo2maxer
I know :_( but next best ;-)
[https://imgur.com/a/1cMjDsb](https://imgur.com/a/1cMjDsb)

~~~
1_over_n
thanks :)

